# Dust collector kicked out of my shop!



## RIchardS (Dec 17, 2021)

Like many, I have a HF dust collector. It does a decent job—of spreading 4micon dust around my shop and up my nose. I recently added a fold-down panel to the bottom of my garage door. I cut out an opening for my dust collection hose. I then drop the door and use a remote switch to turn it on. The unit sits just under my roof eves so it can be out when raining. 
Note that I added a second sliding lock to keep it open the correct amount.


----------



## builtinbkyn2 (3 mo ago)

Why not get rid of the bag and do a cyclone conversion? Keep the DC in the garage and run the exhaust either into a Wynn filter or out thru your modified garage door? Lots of info on the net how to do this. I did it on my old HF collector. I'll see if I have pics or a link for that.


----------



## builtinbkyn2 (3 mo ago)

Well I found one pic. This is my old shop in Brooklyn. Yeah it had curtains lol Remnants from the prior tenants. Didn't feel like dragging a 16' ladder there to get them down. The one in the pic is 10'  

Anyway, this worked well and it was an easy conversion. I gave it to a friend and he's still using it.


----------



## RIchardS (Dec 17, 2021)

Good idea. I’ll have to check on the cost. Thx


----------



## builtinbkyn2 (3 mo ago)

You will need a trash can, a drum of some sort which you may be able to source locally, the filter and a few hose connections that Rockler sells. Actually I think they have a kit for this sans the drum and trash can. Or you could do it with just the trash can and a Dust Deputy or similar that Rockler sells.

I have to say, the conversion was 100% better than the unit with the bag filter which was always clogged with fine dust that reduced the pull volume. After a while I didn't even bother turning it on and used a shop vac. But after the conversion and a remote switch, it worked like a charm.


----------



## RIchardS (Dec 17, 2021)

Wow. That filter costs more than the actual dust collector!


----------



## builtinbkyn2 (3 mo ago)

RIchardS said:


> Wow. That filter costs more than the actual dust collector!


Well.........if it came with the dust collector, the dust collector would cost more too  It does what it supposed to do and lets the DC do what it's supposed to do.


----------



## RIchardS (Dec 17, 2021)

Any intel on the Donaldson P181038 version of the filter? Sells on Amazon for $159 versus the $266 for the Wynn.


----------



## builtinbkyn2 (3 mo ago)

RIchardS said:


> Any intel on the Donaldson P181038 version of the filter? Sells on Amazon for $159 versus the $266 for the Wynn.


There's a source for air filters that are much more reasonably priced. I don't have the link, but I'll see if I can find it. I may need to replace one soon too.


----------



## RIchardS (Dec 17, 2021)

Many thanks


----------



## builtinbkyn2 (3 mo ago)

These guys have that Donaldson filter for $133. But it's not the source I used when I made my cyclone.


----------



## RIchardS (Dec 17, 2021)

Great price but they want $109 to ship it to CA. The Amazon price is $159 +tax. Thanks for all your help. Much appreciated


----------



## builtinbkyn2 (3 mo ago)

RIchardS said:


> Great price but they want $109 to ship it to CA. The Amazon price is $159 +tax. Thanks for all your help. Much appreciated


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

I did this for my father in law


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

If you’re not worried about climate control, I would leave it the way you’ve got it. If you have heat or AC you need to recycle the air, a canister filter is the best option. No they aren’t cheap, but neither is a pulmonary Dr. 😳 

If you’re venting outside need a separator unless you a) don’t mind spewing shaving all over, or b) can rig up a collector - not hard to do. Be aware a cyclone will degrade blower performance some what. Not a noticeable factor if your machines are close to blower.

My set up is similar to @BigCountry79’s, except I’m using a Rubbermaid Brute can. A road bike inner tube as a seal. Works great.


----------



## RIchardS (Dec 17, 2021)

Very helpful. Thank you all. I typically roll my saws and bench out into the driveway and work in the sun or under a shade tree. I live on a ranch so no concern about too much noise for the neighbors. I still hook up my dust collector but the particles are not an issue when outside, Sometimes less is more. I would rather put the money towards a good Hvlp spray system for lacquer. 
You guys are great. Wish I had you all as neighbors. Rich


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

Thinking about this again... if you have the entire DC outside, you reduce noise too. If you can get away without the bag, your suction will increase even more...

Lol... my autocorrect filled in 'addiction' instead of 'suction'... then it tried for 'seduction'.


----------



## RIchardS (Dec 17, 2021)

I am going to try that out. Good suggestion. 
LOL on the auto correct. When I worked my day job my I worked for a woman. I would use Siri to send text messages. Can’t tell you how many times I sent her a message saying thank you bitch instead of thank you, Rich .Gotta be careful with autocorrect and Siri


----------



## Elden Cozort (Oct 30, 2018)

Mine is kind of like @BigCountry79 -- I made a top hat separator and put it on an old swimming pool filter part I had laying around. I just drop the exhaust line outside the garage. No bag or filter. At first, I put some "leggs" on the end of the hose but the amount those collected was negligible.


----------



## RIchardS (Dec 17, 2021)

Looks efficient. I still like having everything on wheels so I can be out in the driveway. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Elden Cozort (Oct 30, 2018)

RIchardS said:


> Looks efficient. I still like having everything on wheels so I can be out in the driveway. Thank you for sharing


I almost installed mine on the Harbor Freight bottom plate so I could roll it around. I decided to hang it on the wall instead because my table saw is just to the right of the dust collector.


----------



## LostCreekRanch (Nov 11, 2017)

heres how I put mine together ...


----------



## RIchardS (Dec 17, 2021)

You are giving me some ideas here. I just purchased the 5” Dust Deputy as they are discounting them. I have a small shop so I want to keep the same footprint. Stay tuned and I should have it done in a couple weeks. Rich


----------



## Scurvy (Apr 12, 2013)

The “top hat” is also known as a Thien separator. I built one from the HF unit you have and put it on wheels. Unfortunately, it is buried under a couple of tarps and is inaccessible during this crazy bomb cyclone event that N Cali is experiencing.

An alternative to the Winn type cartridge filters, which I think is a better solution, is to use “shaker felt” bags or tubes. This is what industrial filter “bag houses” use, and the fabric can be purchased by the yard with particle captures down to 1-micron. I prefer this solution because with careful design, the dust can be dropped by its own weight/buildup into a collection manifold (drawer) for easy disposal, rather than using one of those flog rods/cranks that are used to beat the dust off of the pleated filters (destructive). Additionally, very quickly, the pleated filters get clogged/“blinded” enough that their efficiency drops off and the collection cfm begins to fail until the filter gets cleaned. This isn’t as much of a problem with the fabric because turning the system on and off allows the dust to fall off. The vendor I found on the web (American Filter Fabric.com) provided me with graphics of a great fabric tube design for this very purpose.

The tricky design part of the whole thing is that a given cfm rating requires a specific surface area of filter, no matter whether it’s a cartridge or bag/tube(s). Obviously, the pleated cartridge gets a lot of surface area into a small footprint, so the bags need to be taller and maybe have a larger diameter to achieve the required surface area. Some installations won’t be able to accommodate that and may be stuck with a cartridge, but the tricky designer can use multiple smaller diameter tubes to achieve the surface area in a reduced footprint. 

Last I checked, the fabric needed for the HF system was about $100.00, but you have to be able to see a couple of seams.


----------



## RIchardS (Dec 17, 2021)

Scurvy said:


> The “top hat” is also known as a Thien separator. I built one from the HF unit you have and put it on wheels. Unfortunately, it is buried under a couple of tarps and is inaccessible during this crazy bomb cyclone event that N Cali is experiencing.
> 
> An alternative to the Winn type cartridge filters, which I think is a better solution, is to use “shaker felt” bags or tubes. This is what industrial filter “bag houses” use, and the fabric can be purchased by the yard with particle captures down to 1-micron. I prefer this solution because with careful design, the dust can be dropped by its own weight/buildup into a collection manifold (drawer) for easy disposal, rather than using one of those flog rods/cranks that are used to beat the dust off of the pleated filters (destructive). Additionally, very quickly, the pleated filters get clogged/“blinded” enough that their efficiency drops off and the collection cfm begins to fail until the filter gets cleaned. This isn’t as much of a problem with the fabric because turning the system on and off allows the dust to fall off. The vendor I found on the web (American Filter Fabric.com) provided me with graphics of a great fabric tube design for this very purpose.
> 
> ...


I too have read about bags vs pleated filters. I just ordered the Powertec 1 micron bag as it was only $29.


----------



## Scurvy (Apr 12, 2013)

RIchardS said:


> I too have read about bags vs pleated filters. I just ordered the Powertec 1 micron bag as it was only $29.


Oh, interesting. How many square feet? If you need to add more bags because the blower is overpowering it or you’re blinding the fabric too quickly, the bags can be attached to a simple DIY plywood manifold. One thing you might consider is making the manifold so that the filter bags attach to nipples along the top of the manifold box, and directly beneath those nipples, you install a downward pointing funnel-shaped collector with a nipple that accepts a collection bag for the dust.


----------



## RIchardS (Dec 17, 2021)

Here are the specs 

INCLUDES: (1) Heavy Duty Dust Collection Bag
APPLICATION: This 1 micron filter bag is used to control and trap up to 99% of fine dust particles created when utilizing sanding, table saw and other woodworking equipment
DESIGN: Made from ultra-thick material, these reusable high grade collection bags were crafted for long term use, while making a huge difference for keeping your shop clean, and without a reduction of air flow
SIZE: Each dust bag measures approximately 31 inches high and 19-5/8 inches in diameter
COMPATIBILITY: Designed to work as a top dust filter bag for most dust collector systems (Works with the models between 18" and 20")


----------



## Scurvy (Apr 12, 2013)

IIRC, that sounds like the right size for a 600cfm unit. The folks at American Filter Fabrics can guide you. If that is the right size, then that is a super deal. Leave it to Powertec!


----------



## justawoodworker (4 mo ago)

RIchardS said:


> Any intel on the Donaldson P181038 version of the filter? Sells on Amazon for $159 versus the $266 for the Wynn.


----------

